# PM 935 mill - Owners List



## Alan H. (Jan 31, 2018)

It would be great to know who the PM935 owners are here on the forum.   From time to time we all have a machine specific question and it sure would be nice to have the owners list.  Then one could send them a private mail or post a separate thread using the forum's @ function (e.g. @wrmiller , @zmotorsports , @Rich V ,@jgedde , @MonkMan , @peder.wennberg  - _These PM935 owners should get a notice of this thread_).

So I am starting this thread with the intent to get our *PM935 Owners List *established.  If you are willing, please respond.  It would be also be nice to have a photo if you can and also the date you got the machine.

I ordered mine on Dec. 6, 2016 and received it a week later via Fedex freight.  QMT installed the Easson 12B DRO and the X power feed as part of the package I bought.

Here's a recent photo after her first annual cleanup.


----------



## Swerdk (Jan 31, 2018)

You work for the government ? Are you secretly getting a drone strike list together so all the great mills are taken out at once? Hmmmm. Okay I will bite- rcvd mine 2 months ago. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Ken Swerdlow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 31, 2018)

I'll get a new pic up here in a bit. 

EDIT: Paid for the mill in January of '16. I don't remember how long it took to get it.


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Jan 31, 2018)

David B, Langley, BC.

I ordered mine in Dec 2016 and received it about 4 months later direct from Taiwan.

It has CSA labelling for Canada, so the wiring and options were a little different than the USA models.






Here's my PM935TS on delivery day, April 2017.

I ordered it with a 3 phase motor and are getting ready to start the VFD install.

Got the Easson 8A DRO and an ebay Tach.

I'm copying xplodee's design for the control pod, with a huge amount of help from Mark (mksj)






I'm attaching the VFD control enclosure to the mill base on the left side, I was able to reuse the existing screw holes for the cover plate, so no need to drill any holes.

More pictures once I get some progress on the install.

David.


----------



## Stonebriar (Jan 31, 2018)

I  got mine PM935TV in Feb of 14
.


----------



## marcusp323 (Feb 1, 2018)

I've got a TS. Bought it at the end of 2014, though I believe it arrived shortly into 2015. Can't locate any pics at the moment, though I probably have some someplace. I use the 1340GT far more often, but it's still a joy to run when I need it.
Mark


----------



## Alan H. (Feb 1, 2018)

Mark, a picture is not a necessity. 

If you find one, we'd appreciate having one here but meanwhile we have you on the list.   Thanks


----------



## GA Gyro (Feb 1, 2018)

I have a TS model and a 1340GT... 
The mill arrived in the fall of 2014... the lathe in the winter of 2015.


----------



## Rich V (Feb 1, 2018)

Looks like I'm on another list.
I have PM installed 2 axis DRO and 1 power feed. Purchased ~ 3 years ago?


----------



## peder.wennberg (Feb 2, 2018)

Pardon the stuff around it, received in June 2017


----------



## Kamloopsendo (Feb 6, 2018)

Kiwi Canuck said:


> David B, Langley, BC.
> 
> I ordered mine in Dec 2016 and received it about 4 months later direct from Taiwan.
> 
> ...


David:  I'm thinking seriously of the 935 for later this spring and wondered what made you decide against the PM935TV single phase in favour of the 3 phase with VFD -  I did finally get my GT1340 running sweet after some help from Mark Jacobs by the way.


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Feb 6, 2018)

Alex, I wanted variable speed on the mill so I chose the PM935TS and installed the VFD myself as I was committed to installing a VFD on my PM1340GT so thought it was logical to do the same on the mill.

I believe the cost was slightly less going with the TS with VFD versus the TV and I  also just like the look of the TS better.

As a cost breakdown, the price difference is about $800.00 US$ and the parts for VFD conversion was approx. $650-$700 US$

As you know the VFD install requires a bit of skill and knowledge, but with patience and the help of Mark Jacobs, it's actually not that difficult on the mill.

David


----------



## Kamloopsendo (Feb 6, 2018)

David:  Did you source the shielded cabling for this or did Mark supply it.  I was looking for a source on line when hooking up mine before I commited to Mark's system and it seemed impossible to source in small economic quantities.  I'm assuming also that you utilized a HItachi VFD (bigger that that for the lathe as the mill is a 3hp head i believe).
Alex


----------



## Kamloopsendo (Feb 6, 2018)

Kiwi Canuck said:


> Alex, I wanted variable speed on the mill so I chose the PM935TS and installed the VFD myself as I was committed to installing a VFD on my PM1340GT so thought it was logical to do the same on the mill.
> 
> I believe the cost was slightly less going with the TS with VFD versus the TV and I  also just like the look of the TS better.
> 
> ...


On another topic does you GT1340 have a neutal detend on the hi/lo range lever or does it just kind of balance precariously between hi and lo range when in neutral.


----------



## mksj (Feb 6, 2018)

No neutral detente on the 1340GT H/L lever, have to jiggle to be between gears. Somewhat scary if you forget and start the lathe, so like the chuck key I always return it to gear and bump the jog to verify engagement before using.


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Feb 6, 2018)

PM sent


----------



## Kamloopsendo (Feb 6, 2018)

mksj said:


> No neutral detente on the 1340GT H/L lever, have to jiggle to be between gears. Somewhat scary if you forget and start the lathe, so like the chuck key I always return it to gear and bump the jog to verify engagement before using.


Thanks Mark, seems a bit dumb but I guess that's the way it is.


----------



## TheFlyingZephyr (Mar 20, 2021)

New 935 on its way to the workshop


----------



## Ken226 (Mar 21, 2021)

I got one.   I've done lots of good work on it over the years.

The only thing I don't like about it is (was) the yellow plastic power switch.  I hate yellow.  And plastic.

I went with brass and aluminum.





Interesting, the flying zephyrs pic above indicates there might have been a design change in the base casting.  Mine, nor any of the others posted here have those chamfer on the base.


----------



## ddickey (Mar 21, 2021)

I wonder if Matt changed suppliers for that mill.


----------



## Ken226 (Mar 21, 2021)

I don't think so.  The castings still look identical, other that the addition of the chamfers on the front of the base.   Probably just a minor design change by the manufacturer.

Probably something simple.  Perhaps someone at the factory noticed that those corners need more filler before paint, after being bumped around moving between machining operations.

Add a chamfer to those corners before casting,  save a few ounces of iron,  reduce labor cost repairing dings and adding filler to a visible area.   I can see a few reasons someone would make that decision.

Looks like it has them on the back too.  I like the look.


----------



## Ken226 (Apr 24, 2021)

Anyone happen to know which frame spec the motor for the PM935ts uses?

I'm looking at 3phase motors on Amazon, and would love to NOT have to make an adapter.


----------



## Todd727 (Apr 26, 2021)

Mine (935TS 3PH) is at the freight dock this morning.  I'll get pictures of the pick-up and unload.


----------



## Todd727 (Apr 29, 2021)

Ken226 said:


> Anyone happen to know which frame spec the motor for the PM935ts uses?
> 
> I'm looking at 3phase motors on Amazon, and would love to NOT have to make an adapter.


Yes, the 3PH motor is a 100 L.  Here is the data plate.  Sorry for the somewhat crappy photo.  The power went out just as I was getting ready to get a photo so the flashlight didn't make things better it seems.  If you need more info, I'll get a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Ken226 (Apr 29, 2021)

Thanks for replying.  

Interesting though,  I'm back in town, so was able to look at mine for the info I need.  Mine is a 112m.   Weird.

My motor, while 3hp too, is physically larger, and has no cooling fins.  I'm wondering if my adapter plate has screw patterns for 100l in addition to 112m.


----------



## Todd727 (Apr 29, 2021)

Mine isn't just 3HP, it's 3PH.  A dyslexic's delight.   That's why the frame is different.  It would be interesting to figure out if the 100L will fit on the 112M mill.  I'm sure PM could clear this up.

Also, here are the videos of the unload and then move into place.  Nothing surprising.  I do usually screw pallets to the deck of the trailer if the load is top heavy or slightly unstable.


----------



## Ken226 (Apr 30, 2021)

Looks awesome!

I decided to convert my lathe first.  I scored a Seimens 2hp 3phase on ebay for 99$ with free shipping.

I ordered a teco VFD and a set of new fag bearings for the motor.  Once I get the lathe finished,  I'll start on the mill.

I decided to experiment with a jog joystick.  I bought a p3 america 4 way mini joystick to use as the jog.   The VFD has programmable inputs,  so I'm going to set up 2 inputs with a preset frequency (about 10hz).      Up will be reverse @ full speed,  down forward full speed.   Left will be forward @ about 10hz (8 rpm in lowest gear) and right will be reverse @ 10hz.  

 I might try it for threading.  Thinking left and right on the joystick to correspond to the carriage direction while threading.  With motor braking,  it would make metric threading to a shoulder a snap.


----------



## Tipton1965 (Apr 30, 2021)

Todd727 said:


> Mine isn't just 3HP, it's 3PH.  A dyslexic's delight.   That's why the frame is different.  It would be interesting to figure out if the 100L will fit on the 112M mill.  I'm sure PM could clear this up.
> 
> Also, here are the videos of the unload and then move into place.  Nothing surprising.  I do usually screw pallets to the deck of the trailer if the load is top heavy or slightly unstable.


That mill looks small in that video.


----------



## kb58 (Apr 30, 2021)

Ordered mine mid-January 2019 and it arrived two weeks later. The picture below is right after it was uncrated, put on its ~7"-tall wheeled stand, and moved into position. At this point, the other power feeds, DRO, VFD, control panel, and spindle light, had yet to be installed.

I just checked PM's pricing, and if memory serves, they've increased about 30%.






For your entertainment, here's my write-up regarding delivery day:


> So the mill arrived, with some heart-stopping drama.
> 
> Things started out well enough, with the truck arriving on time. The first thing to note is that for some reason, someone decided to sit the enormous 1,676-pound crate (with its integral pallet) on top of a weak and partly collapsed second pallet. That made it tough for the driver to get the pallet jack under it. The there was that he parked the truck pointing uphill, so once on the pallet jack, the crate wanted very badly to roll toward the rear of the truck. I asked if he’d like to turn the truck around, but he said no problem. Okay…
> 
> ...


----------



## Todd727 (May 1, 2021)

Tipton1965 said:


> That mill looks small in that video.


I thought the same thing.  It didn't feel small while moving, but the knee is all the way down.  Oh, I'm also nearly 6' 5", so that tends to make it look smaller.  

I do think I'm going to have to build a riser though.  Maybe repurpose the pallet it came on, that was a very solid stack of wood.


----------



## Weldingrod1 (May 1, 2021)

My Rockwell is on a big riser, as is my Hardinge. Getting things set to your height is soooo worth doing!!!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## kb58 (May 1, 2021)

I spaced mine up 7" so that the mill vice jaws are about 47" off the floor, matching my lathe for accessibility.


----------



## Cletus (Jul 19, 2021)

On the PM935-TS mills, there's a cover-plate on the left and backside of the pedestal, covering the openings. Can someone please enlighten me as to the dimensions of those openings?


----------



## 81husky (Jul 20, 2021)

Cletus said:


> On the PM935-TS mills, there's a cover-plate on the left and backside of the pedestal, covering the openings. Can someone please enlighten me as to the dimensions of those openings?


The cover is 9 7/8 X 13. If no one else chimes in, I can pull off a plate tomorrow and measure the opening.


----------



## Cletus (Jul 20, 2021)

Thank you so much, that would be very much appreciated.


----------



## jdsc (Nov 1, 2021)

Has anyone installed a 6" riser block on their PM 935. Looks like they are made in 4", 6", and 8". I contacted PM and they do not offer one and I am doubtful the Bridgeport is the same size. 
On a rough measurement, the OD is for the riser is approximately 11.6"/295mm, and the ID inside the step is approximately 9.5"/241mm. 
Thanks. 
Jim


----------



## Cletus (Nov 1, 2021)

Not for the faint of heart, I would imagine


----------



## jdsc (Nov 1, 2021)

Thanks for sending the video. I have seen it and the advantages are obvious if you have the vertical space in your shop.  Z axis is always at a premium and this is one way to correct that shortcoming. The riser blocks are readily available and easy to install. I am just trying to source the correct one.....


----------



## davidpbest (Nov 1, 2021)

Alan H. said:


> It would be great to know who the PM935 owners are here on the forum.   From time to time we all have a machine specific question and it sure would be nice to have the owners list.  Then one could send them a private mail or post a separate thread using the forum's.


I ordered and received my PM-935TS in June 2018.  This was an upgrade from a 20 year old Rong Fu 45.  Since delivery, I have customized the mill with numerous upgrades including a Mark Jacobs VFD control system with unique tapping features, 3-axis Newall DP700 DRO, Align power feeders on X/Y/Z, custom Mitutoyo quill DRO, stripped and repainted the entire mill, TorqueRite power drawbar, customized pneumatic panel with Fogbuster MLQ system, custom tachometer and quill light, stainless handles/knobs, etc.  

Build log is _*here*_.
Shop tour video is _*here*_.


----------



## jdsc (Nov 3, 2021)

Thanks for sending your build/re-build log on the PM 935. I found it very informative and entertaining. You didn't by any chance take any measurements of the turret mounting to the main body did you. As I mentioned above, my measurements are approximate and I would like to have the most accurate info available if possible. Once again, great post.


----------



## davidpbest (Nov 4, 2021)

Sorry, I can't help with turret measurements.


----------



## bugbit (Dec 1, 2021)

My poor 935 lives in the basement.


----------



## TheFlyingZephyr (Dec 1, 2021)

I would love to see details on the CNC conversion. Is it available as a kit? Otherwise do you have plans?


----------



## bugbit (Dec 1, 2021)

It's kludged together. Clearpath cpm-sdsk-3432s-rln servos, hiwin ground ballscrews (0.0005)for a 9 x 36 bridgeport so note the chunk of 30 year old boeing surplus aluminum on the x-axis for the extra inch and a centroid acorn board to run it. The hiwin yoke has 2 of the 3 bolts match so you will need to drill and tap a 3rd one. Other than that, a pandemic to have some free time to putz around. I got the mill in march of 2020 so there was some free time available. Powermatic in cali was the middle man for the ball screws if you go this route.


----------



## James Skinner (Dec 3, 2021)

Todd727 said:


> I thought the same thing.  It didn't feel small while moving, but the knee is all the way down.  Oh, I'm also nearly 6' 5", so that tends to make it look smaller.
> 
> I do think I'm going to have to build a riser though.  Maybe repurpose the pallet it came on, that was a very solid stack of wood.


Todd,  I am considering placing an order for a PM-935 and hoping to find someone near me who has one I can take a look at.  I live in Denham Springs, LA, 5-6 hours drive to Holly Springs, MS.  Would you consider having me as a house (shop) guest for a few hours to audition your new mill?  I am retired and have a very flexible schedule.


----------



## riveter (May 6, 2022)

My PM-935T-V Milling Machine is on a truck and due to arrive today. It's going into my garage along with a PM-1236-T Lathe which is due later this month. My lead time on these machines was three months. I'll get it into the garage and I will think about how I am going to lift it and set it up. I can see from others that I will need to elevate it 7 inches or so. I did order the leveling feet.


----------



## riveter (May 6, 2022)

The truck arrived at my house. The the truck driver was nervous about pulling the crate onto the lift gate which was too small and drooping. They had loaded it on a dock, so he only realized how big it was when he got to my house. I told him not to take the chance. So they will try again another day with a bigger truck.


----------



## Just for fun (May 6, 2022)

Better safe than sorry!


----------



## Just for fun (May 6, 2022)

Here is a photo of my 935TS


----------



## riveter (May 6, 2022)

That's a well equipped 935. I have the X axis motor coming. And I will add a DRO too.


----------



## ddickey (May 6, 2022)

Mine had lift gate too. It was quite harrowing. I thought for sure it was going to fall off.


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (May 7, 2022)

Just for fun said:


> Here is a photo of my 935TS
> 
> View attachment 406278


Hang on a sec, you have every known extra on that mill but no power feed on the X axis?

BTW nice looking setup.

David.


----------



## Just for fun (May 7, 2022)

It's there.  You have to look a little closer.

Here is a photo in the middle of installing everything.


----------



## riveter (May 7, 2022)

I will be buying a DRO and installing it myself. Is there one you would recommend?


----------



## Just for fun (May 7, 2022)

I don't have a any experience other then the two that I own, I really like the MX-200 from Precision Matthews that I have on the mill.   It's easy to read and easy to use.  

I have the MX-100 on the lathe, if I had to do it over a would have spent the extra money and bought the MX-200 for the lathe as well.


----------



## davidpbest (May 7, 2022)

Just for fun said:


> I have the MX-100 on the lathe, if I had to do it over a would have spent the extra money and bought the MX-200 for the lathe as well.


Tim, just out of curiosity, why do you feel that way?  I have always been leery of the touch sensitive thin film plastic displays being rugged enough for shop environments and prefer the actual button with a tactile response.  Nothing more frustrating than thinking you've entered a calibration value only to discover after the next cut that it didn't take the entry.


----------



## Just for fun (May 7, 2022)

David,  As you know I have limited experience with DROs and machining in general.   The main reason I like the MX200 is the easy of use and the visibility of the numbers.  Not that it is needed but the graphical display on drilling a bolt hole circle for instance is really nice.  The display, the MX-200 displays real letter and words, where the MX-100 has the broke up LED type letters some of them almost look like a symbol rather then a letter.  On my lathe with the MX100 during the day the light coming in the shop from behind me makes it harder to read the numbers.  That and to get to some of the features which I my not have to get to very often are in sub menus that are not as easy as the MX200.

As far as the touch screen goes so far even with light gloves on, I haven't had a problem.  I guess time will tell, especially when I get more experience and more confident on what I'm doing.  Now I'm measuring twice or more entering the numbers thinking about it and making sure I have the numbers entered right before I ever make the cut.  LOL

Tim


----------



## HighWall (May 7, 2022)

ddickey said:


> Mine had lift gate too. It was quite harrowing. I thought for sure it was going to fall off.


Every time I un-pallet one of these machines, it seems there is the cataclysmic moment where somebody is gonna lose a few fingers, or all will be fine.  So far, so good.


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (May 7, 2022)

Just for fun said:


> It's there.  You have to look a little closer.
> 
> Here is a photo in the middle of installing everything.
> 
> View attachment 406325


Now I see it in the original photo, thanks, I thought that was odd.

Very nicely setup machine.


----------



## Just for fun (May 7, 2022)

Thank You


----------

